# Warcraft 3 anyone?



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Who plays Warcraft III Reign of Chaos and/or The Frozen Throne? If you do, and you can host, gimme a call!:wave:


----------



## danerden (Nov 17, 2010)

I am also play warcraft games online because i am also working on a warcraft games website where you can buy or sell warcraft accounts.


----------



## slide95 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello!

I play warcaft 3 frozen throne eu battle net original.

There are about 6500 players online all days, playing about 850 games afternoon.

At the weekends there are about 9000+ players online only in wc3 tft.

I can easily find 2v2 play game. 3v3 and 4v4 are less often find, but there are still players who play these. 

2v2 Arranged team is still playable, but hard to win with an average skill, because of the good players are play that.

A don't play any custom games. So I can't tell you about it. I think dota is still alive.

Bye


----------



## JamesFitts (Jun 2, 2020)

Warcraft iii (reign of chaos) is very amazing game.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I saw the other day where the world was sold for 6 million actual dollars as a single item in one game format.


----------

